
Chrome OS joins forces with VMware to accelerate the adoption of Chromebooks - happy-go-lucky
https://www.blog.google/topics/connected-workspaces/chrome-os-joins-forces-vmware-accelerate-adoption-chromebooks-enterprise/
======
nailer
Are these Windows apps being deployed and made available to Chromebooks?
Article is very light on technical details.

